# Hobie Revo Rigging



## countryboy_ucf (Nov 23, 2008)

Down here in my part of the state, not a whole lot of fisherman have the Hobie Revolution yet but I will be getting one as soon as I get back from my new years vacation. I was wondering how some of you rigged up your revos for fishing. Doesn't seem to be a whole lot of flat deck space for my beloved Scotty mounts and the Recessed rod holders just aint gonna cut it. I have seen plenty people put the mounts on their crates but that wont work either when I am trolling for kings or Tarpon. Post some pics if you have them, I would love to see what innovations creative fisherman have come up with.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

whats wrong with flush mounts???


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

GCKFA has a rigging clinic at Hot Spots in Gulf Breeze January 2nd. Somebody with a Revolution or other Hobie will probably show up. http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/



Maybe see you there,

Alex


----------



## countryboy_ucf (Nov 23, 2008)

Alex, I live in Tampa and don't make it up that direction more than a couple times a year. Also I will be skiing in Colorado all next week = ) Sounds like it would have been a good thing to see though.



As for my problem with flush mount rod holders... Where do I begin... First and foremost for me, is the lack of mobility. A flush mount rod holder allows your rod to stick up only at one angle (unless extensions are bought or made). This doesn't work for me because I fish around a LOT of mangroves and my rods need to be laying nearly parallel to my kayak. I also don't like when rods are straight up because I fly fish, and even my spinning gear sometimes gets caught on rods that are sticking straight up behind me. 



Second is the flush mount's lack of versatility. I can use my scottys for a makeshift camera mount, light holder, large rod, small rod, and fly rod holders. Not to mention that handy little strap that locks your reel in.



Third is where your reel sits with flush mount rod holders. On calm days it isn't a problem that your reel sit on the side deck of your kayak, but out in the surf or wind, the wave can continuously drown your reels with saltwater. I have good reels but they will stay good longer without that constant exposure. 



This isn't the greatest pic but you can see that my rods are off the water, and angled back against my kayak to avoid trees and my casts...












Here is another good one where you can see my rods lying flat


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Oops, I misread your 1st post. I don't own one myself but a friend of mine has an Hobie Outback that has lots of free deck space. I don't know how much is lost in the Revolution since it is narrower. Have you already paid for the Revo, what about getting a different model with more deckspace?



I haven't seen any posts from them recently, but if you PM TexOIP or Yakflies, I'm sure they can probably give you lots of suggestions.



Alex


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

get the pro angler it has layin down rod holders.


----------



## countryboy_ucf (Nov 23, 2008)

I actually talked to Tex while I was up in that area and he is all about the Revo. I rented both the outback and revo today and while the outback has more deckspace, the different hull design causes MUCH more hull slap (very annoying). The Revo is also faster and easier to paddle if necessary.



The proangler looks awesome BUT it has a few drawbacks for me. First I fish a lot of kayak tournaments and I honestly dont know if that will be considered a "kayak" to some people. It is more like a pedal powered john boat with a really comfy looking chair. Second is the almost 30 lbs extra weight without gear. And Third, and most importantly, I fish a lot of VERY skinny water and the boat does not look like it paddles well if at all. Looks like it is pretty much all pedal. I love the features of the proangler but the revo looks like it is the yak for me.


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

That's a bad ass pic with the blackdrum! 

I have a Revo (I was one of the guys with Tex that one day..helping my nephew catch a red). I have the Ram tubes on my kayak...however I wouldn't recommend them...they move too easily.. I would figure out a way to put the scotty mounts on there. I was going to set up a pvc rack on the back of my revo for inshore fishing.. with the rods tilted back like you were talking about. I'll post some pics if I ever get around to doing it. 

I flyfish from my revo some.. I suggest being very careful not to let your flyline get caught up in the pedals.. I had some nice new flyline get chewed up on the chains :reallycrying


----------



## countryboy_ucf (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah I took a revo out for a test run and tried a few different sizes of PVC in the flush mounts but no luck. I am not saying there is no size that will fit but it is a possibility that there isn't... 



Thanks for the tip about the fly rod. I have been playing around with a stripping basket and will have to hone my skills with that. Hopefully I wont destroy my fly line... That stuff is EXPENSIVE!


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

I think 1 1/4 fits pretty close..I would just wrap the pvc in tape to make it more snug. 

I made a stripping basket to go on the side of my kayak..for when I'm flyfishing offshore.. But Inshore I like to standup and I can't strip into that basket... the stripping basket around your waist hurts when you try to peddle then stand up. So I usually just try to do my best no to get it too tangled. I've thought about throwing a towel over the bottom..but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Nick...congrats on the crossover! Skip the ram tubes for sure. Dont forget you owe me some snook!


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Several of us have mounted our rod holders on the forward gunwale. We use the scotty mounts with extensions so the rod butt does not interfear with the pedals. It also allows us to see the strikes better when trolling.

Good luck

Ted


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i have two ram tubes one my outback and LOVE them i can put them at any angle and have not had them move even when big bull reds and decent kings hit you just have to make shure you dont have your drag too tight.


----------

